
European Credit Card Terminals Are Plagued with Serious Vulnerabilities - Sujan
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/european-card-terminals-are-plagued-with-serious-vulnerabilities
======
Sujan
"Hacking" bank and credit cards with this is still pretty hard and a bit
theoretical (fake PIN entry form on the terminal...), but printing prepaid
cards (= virtual money) like Paysafecard c/should be pretty easy. And that's a
biiiig problem.

